# EL BCE ACABA DE MATAR A EUROPA



## JJEJEJEJE (8 Sep 2022)

CON 2 COJONES, INFLACIÓN AL 10% A LAS PUERTAS DE UN INVIERNO SIN GAS Y SUBEN LOS TIPOS 0,75%

EN LAS PUERTAS DE UNA JODIDA RECESIÓN HISTÓRICA EN EUROPA DONDE SE VAN A PARAR INDUSTRIAS Y SUBEN LOS TIPOS 0,75  

LO HACEN PARA DEFENDER AL EURO AJAJAJNANAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA
MIRAD AL PUTO EURO: 
ACABA DE PERDER LA PARIDAD OTRA VEZ JAJAJAJAJAJAJANANA

PUTOS SUBNORMALES HIJOS DE PUTA, EUROPA NO PODRÁ MÁS SUBIR MÁS LOS TIPOS, LA JODIDA FED TIENE CUERDA PARA SUBIR LOS TIPOS UN 2% EN LO QUE QUEDA DE AÑO.

¿CÓMO POLLAS VAS DEFENDER EL EURO SI LA FED LLEVA SUBIENDO LOS TIPOS DESDE HACE 6 MESES Y TU ECONOMÍA ESTÁ LA MIERDA?

DIOSSSS, NO SALGO DE MI ASOMBRO, LAGARTA HIJA DE PUTAAAA
ERES LA TUMBA DE EUROPA


----------



## Tawanchai (8 Sep 2022)

Winter is coming


----------



## Lma0Zedong (8 Sep 2022)

La UE lleva años siendo la principal saboteadora de la UE, ahora desde la formación de su último gobierno con Von der Leyen/Lagarde han pisado el acelerador del autosabotaje


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (8 Sep 2022)

HIJA DE PUTAAAAAA
HACE 6 MESES “LA INFLACIÓN ES TRANSITORIA, NO HAY QUE SUBIR TIPOS”

PUTA ZORRAAAAAA Y NO DIMITES???

ME CAGO EN TU PUTA MADRE.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (8 Sep 2022)

POR MI SI SE VA A 0,70 DE PUTA MADRE, MAS SACARÉ POR MIS NVIDIAS.

PERO OBJETIVAMENTE HABLANDO SUBIR 0,75 SIN GAS RUSO A LAS PUERTAS DEL INVIERNO ES UNA PUTA LOCURA.

MIRA QUE DEFENSA DEL EURO JAJAJAJAJAJJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAAJAJJAJS
AHORA 0,9999999


----------



## intensito (8 Sep 2022)

Pues sí. Esta vez SERÁ EN OCTUBRE.


----------



## ELOS (8 Sep 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> HIJA DE PUTAAAAAA
> HACE 6 MESES “LA INFLACIÓN ES TRANSITORIA, NO HAY QUE SUBIR TIPOS”
> 
> PUTA ZORRAAAAAA Y NO DIMITES???
> ...



La Lagarta está haciendo perfectamente el trabajo por la que ha sido puesta ahí.


----------



## Adelaido (8 Sep 2022)

@Billy Fockabocas , ilumínanos con tu clarividencia


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (8 Sep 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> CON 2 COJONES, INFLACIÓN AL 10% A LAS PUERTAS DE UN INVIERNO SIN GAS Y SUBEN LOS TIPOS 0,75%
> 
> EN LAS PUERTAS DE UNA JODIDA RECESIÓN HISTÓRICA EN EUROPA DONDE SE VAN A PARAR INDUSTRIAS Y SUBEN LOS TIPOS 0,75
> 
> ...





Adelaido dijo:


> @Billy Fockabocas , ilumínanos con tu clarividencia




De haber hecho esto, otro gallo nos cantaría ... TAN DIFICIL ERA JODER?



Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Canciller alemán : "_Debido a la reciente operación militar especial lanzada por Rusia contra Ucrania, la UE manifiesta al respecto que : "_
> 
> a) En 2014 se produce un golpe de estado en Ucrania de corte nacionalsocialista que atenta contra los principios democráticos de nuestra Unión, nacionalsocialismo que tanta desgracia trajo a Alemania y a Europa en el pasado.
> 
> ...


----------



## El_neutral (8 Sep 2022)

Día intenso: subida histórica de los tipos de interés y muerte inminente de la Reina de Inglaterra,

El MADMAX ya está aquí.


----------



## Davistt (8 Sep 2022)

Todo a CHF


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (8 Sep 2022)

EURO 0,9974 -0,3% JAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJJJAJJAAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJA

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ
JAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJA

ZORRA HIJA DE PUTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA TE RECORDARÁN COMO LA EJECUTORA DE EUROPA


DAX -1,61%


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (8 Sep 2022)

EMPIEZA LA COMPARECENCIA DE JJ POWEL AHORA.
A VER QUE DICE EL HIJO DE PERRA


----------



## Decipher (8 Sep 2022)

El_neutral dijo:


> Día intenso: subida histórica de los tipos de interés y muerte inminente de la Reina de Inglaterra,
> 
> El MADMAX ya está aquí.



Es un reptiliano, solo muda de piel.


----------



## Gonzalor (8 Sep 2022)

Y lo que queda por subir.
A Europa no la ha matado el BCE, la ha matado su ESTUPIDEZ por ”sancionar” a Rusia.
Las subidas de tipos, inflación y energía van a provocar mucho dolor en la borregada, mientras los responsables del desastre seguirán viajando en avión privado y cobrando unos sueldazos de escándalo con cargo al contribuyente.
Vamos a salir más fuertes sí, pero a base de encajar hostias.


----------



## Orooo (8 Sep 2022)

Jejejeje


----------



## Registrador (8 Sep 2022)

Los tipos de interés deberían estar al 12% por lo menos. Estas subiditas de mierda no van a parar la hiperinflación que sufrimos los europeos.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (8 Sep 2022)

DEFENDAMOS EL EURO

EN TU PUTA CARA LAGRATA HIJA DE PUTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
0,9947 -0,53%

ZORAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Baubens2 (8 Sep 2022)

Veo a los pepitos jodidos


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (8 Sep 2022)

Registrador dijo:


> Los tipos de interés deberían estar al 12% por lo menos. Estas subiditas de mierda no van a parar la hiperinflación que sufrimos los europeos.



EXACTO, PERO ESTAS SUBIDAS SE CARGAN LA PUTA INDUSTRIA 
 
LO QUE NOS FALTABA


----------



## Registrador (8 Sep 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> EXACTO, PERO ESTAS SUBIDAS SE CARGAN LA PUTA INDUSTRIA
> 
> LO QUE NOS FALTABA



La industria se la cargó Van Der Follen hace 6 meses.


----------



## Gonzalor (8 Sep 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> DEFENDAMOS EL EURO
> 
> EN TU PUTA CARA LAGRATA HIJA DE PUTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 0,9947 -0,53%
> ...



Las políticas bolivarianas del BCE, los confinamientos estúpidos de la pandemia y las “sanciones” todavía más estúpidas a Rusia HAN CONDENADO A EUROPA. Vamos a vivir tiempos MUY interesantes.


----------



## vic252525 (8 Sep 2022)

que industria hoder!!


----------



## Tierra Azul (8 Sep 2022)

desde cuando ha hecho falta la UE y la otan de fondo? para nosotros nunca paa ellos si


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (8 Sep 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> Veo a los pepitos jodidos



¿QUE ES UN PEPITO?


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (8 Sep 2022)

vic252525 dijo:


> que industria hoder!!



LA ALEMANA ME CAGO EN MI PUTA VIDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaa


----------



## Registrador (8 Sep 2022)

vic252525 dijo:


> que industria hoder!!



Estamos hablando de la industria *alemana* por supuesto, q es la única industria digna de ese nombre que quedaba en este continente decadente. Los americanos han conseguido cargarse los últimos restos de la industria europea sin necesitar de tirar una bomba.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (8 Sep 2022)

PUTO POWEL TAMBIEN CALENTANDO AL MERCADO JAAJAJJAJAAJJA
QUE SE LA SUDA TODO, VAN A POR LA INFLACIÓN CAIGA LO QUE CAIGA

JJ POWEL DESGRACIADOOOOOOO QUE ME HUNDES LAS NVIDIAS
;(


----------



## Coviban (8 Sep 2022)

El problema es que todavia no te crees lo del gran reset


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (8 Sep 2022)

BCE ANUNCIA QUE PUEDE HABER RACIONAMIENTO DEL GAS EN INDUSTRIA JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA
Y SUBES 0,75%????????????

VAYA COÑO TIENES JAJAJAJAJAJJA

TOMAAAAA PARA TI 
0,9945 -0,55% BRUJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Gonzalor (8 Sep 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> Veo a los pepitos jodidos



Si solo fueran los pepitos... van a caer empresas a porrillo, y con ellas, obviamente, sus trabajadores.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (8 Sep 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> HIJA DE PUTAAAAAA
> HACE 6 MESES “LA INFLACIÓN ES TRANSITORIA, NO HAY QUE SUBIR TIPOS”
> 
> PUTA ZORRAAAAAA Y NO DIMITES???
> ...



CHORPRECHAAAAAAAAAAAA.


----------



## Tio Pepe (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Sir Torpedo (8 Sep 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> Veo a los pepitos jodidos



Ahora mismo lo único que pienso es que les den por culo.


----------



## DonCrisis (8 Sep 2022)

No, a Europa la mataron los políticos europeos hace meses al decidir no comprar gas ruso.

Los tipos en comparación con eso es algo ridículo.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (8 Sep 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> ¿QUE ES UN PEPITO?



UFFFFFF,,,,, te queda mucho dolor por delante Padaguan.


----------



## Zelofan (8 Sep 2022)

Gran noticia, era digna de caer el dia 11 estando en el mes 9 pero lo mejor de todo es que solo queda un mes para octubre, que nervios !

Edito: Veo que el 11 cae domingo y no podían hacerlo, podrían haberlo pospuesto al dia 13 del 9 que quedaba bien pero caía martes… y esa noticia en martes 13 podria adelantar octubre…se les ha complicao la kabala este mes !


----------



## tovarovsky (8 Sep 2022)

Los Uropedos habeis vivido un paripé, un sueño que os habiais creido a base de auto repetiros mentiras. Ahora vais a saber lo que es bueno. Todo vuestro crecimiento a base de deudas a interés negativo es una filfa, una trampa en la que habeis caido y vais a pagar caro.


----------



## martipwner (8 Sep 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Los Uropedos habeis vivido un paripé, un sueño que os habiais creido a base de auto repetiros mentiras. Ahora vais a saber lo que es bueno. Todo vuestro crecimiento a base de deudas a interés negativo es una filfa, una trampa en la que habeis caido y vais a pagar caro.



Desde qué país de panchilandia hablas? Estáis para dar lecciones.


----------



## tovarovsky (8 Sep 2022)

martipwner dijo:


> Desde qué país de panchilandia hablas? Estáis para dar lecciones.



Escribo desde Hispania sin sentirme Uropedo. Emigrad mientras podais. Sabeis de sobra que habeis vivido en una gran mentira, pero chapoteabais muy agusto en ella. Ahora palazo en las costillas y a perder todo y sufrir cono ni os imaginais. Os viene bien una buena lección, aunque no aprendereis...


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (8 Sep 2022)

YA 
;(


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (8 Sep 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> UFFFFFF,,,,, te queda mucho dolor por delante Padaguan.



JO
;(


----------



## Creador de Realidades (8 Sep 2022)

Aguantad er genio...Que todavía queda más por ver de malo en Europe..


----------



## 121 (8 Sep 2022)

Creéis que subirá el euribor estos días? Lleva dos en caída


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (8 Sep 2022)

121 dijo:


> Creéis que subirá el euribor estos días? Lleva dos en caída



SÍ


----------



## 121 (8 Sep 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> SÍ



Te atreves a pronosticar cuánto?

A final de semana
A final de septiembre
A final de año


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (8 Sep 2022)

121 dijo:


> Te atreves a pronosticar cuánto?
> 
> A final de semana
> A final de septiembre
> A final de año



NI PUTA IDEA, SOY CASAPISTA NI ZORRA DE COMO VA ESO


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (8 Sep 2022)

Recesión?

Espabila, llevamos desde 2020 en recesión. Preocúpate por la depresión mejor


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (8 Sep 2022)

EN BREVE TOPARAN EL PRECIO DE LA ENERGIA A COSTA DE SUBVENCIONARLA IMPRIMIENDO EUROS.
RESULTADO????????
EURO AL PUTO GUANO, EMISIÓN DE MONEDA MIENTRAS SUBES TIPOS


----------



## midelburgo (8 Sep 2022)

Tampoco es que haya mucho donde elegir...

No jodais que todavia teneis euros en positivo.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (8 Sep 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Tampoco es que haya mucho donde elegir...
> 
> No jodais que todavia teneis euros en positivo.



YO FULL DOLAR FULL NVIDIAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Barruno (8 Sep 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> HIJA DE PUTAAAAAA
> HACE 6 MESES “LA INFLACIÓN ES TRANSITORIA, NO HAY QUE SUBIR TIPOS”
> 
> PUTA ZORRAAAAAA Y NO DIMITES???
> ...



Masones y sus masonadas.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (8 Sep 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Y lo que queda por subir.
> A Europa no la ha matado el BCE, la ha matado su ESTUPIDEZ por ”sancionar” a Rusia.
> Las subidas de tipos, inflación y energía van a provocar mucho dolor en la borregada, mientras los responsables del desastre seguirán viajando en avión privado y cobrando unos sueldazos de escándalo con cargo al contribuyente.
> Vamos a salir más fuertes sí, pero a base de encajar hostias.



Primero los llamas estúpidos y luego reconoces que se ríen en tu cara.

¿No te das cuenta de la disonancia cognitiva? ¿De verdad te crees que son estúpidos?


----------



## Sir Torpedo (8 Sep 2022)

martipwner dijo:


> Desde qué país de panchilandia hablas? Estáis para dar lecciones.



Bueno bueno, no sea tan duro que tienen experiencia en el fin del mundo y les podemos preguntar.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (8 Sep 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> JO
> ;(



Un pepito es un tipo que se ha pillado una hipoteca interés variable justo en la cresta de la ola. (hipotecados puretas en general).


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (8 Sep 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Un pepito es un tipo que se ha pillado una hipoteca interés variable justo en la cresta de la ola. (hipotecados puretas en general).



AHHHHHH
REMEROS HIJOS DE PERRA


----------



## Sir Torpedo (8 Sep 2022)

121 dijo:


> Creéis que subirá el euribor estos días? Lleva dos en caída



No solo va a subir es que te va levantar los pies del suelo mientras tira de cuello, no se preocupe que siempre podemos ser (como dice el Chiches) "negacionistas cervicales".


----------



## Gonzalor (8 Sep 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> Primero los llamas estúpidos y luego reconoces que se ríen en tu cara.
> 
> ¿No te das cuenta de la disonancia cognitiva? ¿De verdad te crees que son estúpidos?



Sancionar a Rusia fue y es una estupidez, que esa estupidez la hayan hecho APOSTA no quita que sea una estupidez.
Y sí, cada vez tengo más claro que lo de nuestros “líderes” no es estupidez sino maldad pura y dura.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (8 Sep 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Sancionar a Rusia fue y es una estupidez, que esa estupidez la hayan hecho APOSTA no quita que sea una estupidez.
> Y sí, cada vez tengo más claro que lo de nuestros “líderes” no es estupidez sino maldad pura y dura.



el conflicto actualmente esta ENQUISTADO

ni de coña va a aguantar Europa un año mas asi sin quebrar


----------



## 121 (8 Sep 2022)

Sir Torpedo dijo:


> No solo va a subir es que te va levantar los pies del suelo mientras tira de cuello, no se preocupe que siempre podemos ser (como dice el Chiches) "negacionistas cervicales".



Te atreves a pronosticar a una semana, un mes y un año?

Tengo firmado tipo fijo 2.25-1 de hace poco y me satisface enormemente ver subir el euribor


----------



## Pio Pio (8 Sep 2022)

Otro con hipoteca.


----------



## Gubelkian (8 Sep 2022)

Tiene razón: van a matar a Europa.

Subir un 0,75 los tipos es una salvajada con la inflación al 10%.

La subida mínima para este mes debería de haber sido del 5% como mínimo, porque si no es insostenible.


----------



## Gotthard (8 Sep 2022)

Lma0Zedong dijo:


> La UE lleva años siendo la principal saboteadora de la UE, ahora desde la formación de su último gobierno con Von der Leyen/Lagarde han pisado el acelerador del autosabotaje



Hoy he tenido una reunion de cuatro alegres horas horas con tres charos y unos 6-8 tios. Solo hablaban las muy pedorras creyendose muy tecnicas porque hace 20 años aprobaron una oposición. A la una hemos hecho un receso para comer y los tios nos hemos comunicado por wasap y nos hemos montado nuestra propia reunión aparte. En unos 20 minutos el problema técnico que era el motivo de la reunion, resuelto. Nos hemos metido en la reunion para "venderlo" y aun nos ha costado una puta hora aguantar pregunta inutil tras otra de las cotorras.

Que una funci clase A que cobra unos 2700 en 14 pagas te diga "a mi me lo explicas para torpes" es para ponerla de patitas en la calle.

Por regla de 3, si una charo es capaz de destruir un departamento, imagina que pasa si las pones arriba del todo de la jerarquía.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (8 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Hoy he tenido una reunion de cuatro alegres horas horas con tres charos y unos 6-8 tios. Solo hablaban las muy pedorras creyendose muy tecnicas porque hace 20 años aprobaron una oposición. A la una hemos hecho un receso para comer y los tios nos hemos comunicado por wasap y nos hemos montado nuestra propia reunión aparte. En unos 20 minutos el problema técnico que era el motivo de la reunion, resuelto. Nos hemos metido en la reunion para "venderlo" y aun nos ha costado una puta hora aguantar pregunta inutil tras otra de las cotorras.
> 
> Que una funci clase A que cobra unos 2700 en 14 pagas te diga "a mi me lo explicas para torpes" es para ponerla de patitas en la calle.
> 
> ¿Que cojones esperas si las subes a posiciones de mucho poder?



deberiais haberos despedido de esas pedorras dejandoles un cubo y una fregona de recuerdo


----------



## Maquinadematar (8 Sep 2022)

En serio, pero que clase de retraso se gasta el OP para escribir siempre en mayúsculas.


----------



## Gotthard (8 Sep 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> deberiais haberos despedido de esas pedorras dejandoles un cubo y una fregona de recuerdo



No es tan facil. Resulta que algun subnormal las dio el puesto de forma vitalicia y no se las puede echar. A ver si ahora con eso de la baja por reglas dolorosas las perdemos de vista al menos una semanita al mes.


----------



## Arthur69 (8 Sep 2022)

¿ Llegó el momento de exigir revisión de las condiciones de nuestros depósitos a plazo fijo?.

¿ Podemos aspirar ya a un digno 3% de remuneración ?


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (8 Sep 2022)

Maquinadematar dijo:


> En serio, pero que clase de retraso se gasta el OP para escribir siempre en mayúsculas.



CÁLMATE


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (8 Sep 2022)

Arthur69 dijo:


> ¿ Llegó el momento de exigir revisión de las condiciones de nuestros depósitos a plazo fijo?.
> 
> ¿ Podemos aspirar ya a un digno 3% de remuneración ?



NO


----------



## Jomach (8 Sep 2022)

Pero si deberían estar los tipos al 10% y acabar de una puta vez con la fea costumbre de hacer pensar a muertos de hambre que son ricos mediante deudas que en un escenario normal de tipos serían impagables. 
Prestar dinero a interés negativo o al 0, ¿pero qué disparate es ése? ¿Tú crees que la judiada sería el pueblo elegido por Yahvé y habrían llegado a dónde han llegado prestando a interés negativo?


----------



## Pirrakas (8 Sep 2022)

Jode rmacho es hablar tú y todo darse la vuelta. Eres el puto antioráculo!


----------



## Tufo a Pies (8 Sep 2022)

Se suben los tipos para frenar la inflación, aprende economía pazguato. Es un dilema, si subes los tipos probablemente entras en recesión pero frenas la inflación, si no subes tipos la inflación persiste. De todas maneras el daño está hecho, la barra de pan ya no vuelve a bajar.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (8 Sep 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Sancionar a Rusia fue y es una estupidez, que esa estupidez la hayan hecho APOSTA no quita que sea una estupidez.
> Y sí, cada vez tengo más claro que lo de nuestros “líderes” no es estupidez sino maldad pura y dura.



Es una estupidez desde tu punto de vista -más que de vista, de vida- y el mío. Desde el de ellos es todo lo contrario.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (8 Sep 2022)

Tufo a Pies dijo:


> Se suben los tipos para frenar la inflación, aprende economía pazguato. Es un dilema, si subes los tipos probablemente entras en recesión pero frenas la inflación, si no subes tipos la inflación persiste. De todas maneras el daño está hecho, la barra de pan ya no vuelve a bajar.



PEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SI LA PUTA INFLACIÓN VIENE POR LA ENERGÍA Y RUSIA NOS HA DEJADO EN JAQUE MATE.......
¿QUE POLLAS HACES SUBIENDO TIPOS??????????
FORTALECER EL EURO??
OK, LO NO HAS CONSEGUIDO


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (8 Sep 2022)

Pirrakas dijo:


> Jode rmacho es hablar tú y todo darse la vuelta. Eres el puto antioráculo!



PERO SI EL EURO ESTÁ GUANEANDO AÚN CON LOS 0,75
0,9959 
(-0,40%)


----------



## nief (8 Sep 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> CON 2 COJONES, INFLACIÓN AL 10% A LAS PUERTAS DE UN INVIERNO SIN GAS Y SUBEN LOS TIPOS 0,75%
> 
> EN LAS PUERTAS DE UNA JODIDA RECESIÓN HISTÓRICA EN EUROPA DONDE SE VAN A PARAR INDUSTRIAS Y SUBEN LOS TIPOS 0,75
> 
> ...




Al reves 

Inflacion del 10 y tipos al 2% ? Locura


----------



## trolero (8 Sep 2022)

Le dejan Europa a dos mujeres para que la conduzcan, y la estrellan.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (8 Sep 2022)

Maquinadematar dijo:


> En serio, pero que clase de retraso se gasta el OP para escribir siempre en mayúsculas.



Tiene hipoteca o algo, yo lo entiendo, mejor eso que poner bombas, aunque dan ganas.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (8 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> No es tan facil. Resulta que algun subnormal las dio el puesto de forma vitalicia y no se las puede echar. A ver si ahora con eso de la baja por reglas dolorosas las perdemos de vista al menos una semanita al mes.



Y ahora vas y compites con los asiáticos, que a las chiros de allí están vendiendo en la tienda o llevando bultos. Nadamos con plomo en las venas


----------



## alexforum (8 Sep 2022)

Grandes noticias para los que queremos comprar (a tocateja). Gracias BCE, pero me esperaba mas, mucho mas!


----------



## alexforum (8 Sep 2022)

Maquinadematar dijo:


> En serio, pero que clase de retraso se gasta el OP para escribir siempre en mayúsculas.



No para de dar por culo en el subforo de inversiones, se ve que ahora le ha dado por venir al principal.


----------



## Ufo (8 Sep 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> CON 2 COJONES, INFLACIÓN AL 10% A LAS PUERTAS DE UN INVIERNO SIN GAS Y SUBEN LOS TIPOS 0,75%
> 
> EN LAS PUERTAS DE UNA JODIDA RECESIÓN HISTÓRICA EN EUROPA DONDE SE VAN A PARAR INDUSTRIAS Y SUBEN LOS TIPOS 0,75
> 
> ...



Lo que haga falta por nuestros aliados anglos....que si subimos más a lo mejor no podemos seguir imprimiendo para apoyar Ucrania


----------



## Jomach (8 Sep 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> PEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SI LA PUTA INFLACIÓN VIENE POR LA ENERGÍA Y RUSIA NOS HA DEJADO EN JAQUE MATE.......
> ¿QUE POLLAS HACES SUBIENDO TIPOS??????????
> FORTALECER EL EURO??
> OK, LO NO HAS CONSEGUIDO



Súbete al barco de los estoicos alfachad jokish. Ser un dobish de esos es cosa de wannabes pusilánimes poliendeudados subpraim que compran aifons con tarjetas revolving.
El santo y seña para ser aceptado en dicho barco es "Paul Volcker es mi pastor, nada me falta". Dilo y te haremos un hueco. Aún está lleno de plazas libres, pero cuando la inflación empiece a cagarnos el alma de verdad, empezarán a escasear.
Al tiempo.


----------



## Rojelio Medio (8 Sep 2022)

Roma 2 se va al guano como se fue al guano Roma.


----------



## ansiedadburbujil (8 Sep 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> CON 2 COJONES, INFLACIÓN AL 10% A LAS PUERTAS DE UN INVIERNO SIN GAS Y SUBEN LOS TIPOS 0,75%
> 
> EN LAS PUERTAS DE UNA JODIDA RECESIÓN HISTÓRICA EN EUROPA DONDE SE VAN A PARAR INDUSTRIAS Y SUBEN LOS TIPOS 0,75
> 
> ...



Tienes hipoteca variable o qué? Porque lo que no es normal son los tipos que hemos tenido los últimos 10 años. Gran parte de por qué estamos como estamos lo tienen los tipos de interés tan bajos. La subida de 0,75% es una basura.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (8 Sep 2022)

ansiedadburbujil dijo:


> Tienes hipoteca variable o qué? Porque lo que no es normal son los tipos que hemos tenido los últimos 10 años. Gran parte de por qué estamos como estamos lo tienen los tipos de interés tan bajos. La subida de 0,75% es una basura.



YO SOY CASAPAPISTA


----------



## LIRDISM (8 Sep 2022)

DonCrisis dijo:


> No, a Europa la mataron los políticos europeos hace meses al decidir no comprar gas ruso.
> 
> Los tipos en comparación con eso es algo ridículo.



Llevan décadas destruyendo Europa, esto no viene de ahora y nadie ha pagado, al contrario han aplaudido y se han creído superiores moralmente a pesar de la debacle que estaban creando..


----------



## Besucher (8 Sep 2022)

ansiedadburbujil dijo:


> Tienes hipoteca variable o qué? Porque lo que no es normal son los tipos que hemos tenido los últimos 10 años. Gran parte de por qué estamos como estamos lo tienen los tipos de interés tan bajos. La subida de 0,75% es una basura.



7 u 8 como ésta de 75 puntos básicos deberían hacerse antes de 12/23 para que las cosas estuviesen en un estado medio lógico con la inflación que debería ir remitiendo (y que seguramente empiece a hacerlo 1 año después, por lógica matemática) poniéndose alrededor del 2-3% (se aceptaría hasta de un 4).


----------



## Vulcan86 (8 Sep 2022)

Si hubiesen hecho las cosas bien ahora tendrían margen para “jugar”,como llevan 20 años quemando el dinero por millones pues ahora no hay margen


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (8 Sep 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Los Uropedos habeis vivido un paripé, un sueño que os habiais creido a base de auto repetiros mentiras. Ahora vais a saber lo que es bueno. Todo vuestro crecimiento a base de deudas a interés negativo es una filfa, una trampa en la que habeis caido y vais a pagar caro.



Naaah, eso no va con nosaltres, Africa ha empezado en los Pirinedos de toda la puta vida De Dios, que se jodan los europedos


----------



## elKaiser (8 Sep 2022)

Vamos a ver, si viene un sujeto o sujeta en 2019 y dice que hay que deslocalizar toda la industria europea, por que resulta que en el sudeste asiático el retorno de la inversión es mayor, se monta la de Dios es Cristo.

Sin embargo, te sacas de la manga un virus mágico y unas sanciones estúpidas et voila, ya tienes lo mismo 3 años después y el populacho no se ha enterado de una mierda.


----------



## joalan (8 Sep 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> ¿QUE ES UN PEPITO?



Puto pompero


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (8 Sep 2022)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> No te metas con el muchacho, es funcionario, y tuvo que repetir 1° de burbuga



;(


----------



## Destro (8 Sep 2022)

Davistt dijo:


> Todo a CHF



Es lo que hizo un amigo mío hace muchos años con sus ahorros: lo pasó todo a francos suizos y lo tiene metido en un banco suizo. Puede estar "algo" protegido del suicidio de la UE, pero aún así su dinero ha perdido mucho valor en todos estos años por la inflación.


----------



## fayser (8 Sep 2022)

No tienen ninguna opción.

Subir tipos es machacar la economía y la deuda pública.

No subir tipos es dejar que la inflación se vaya a niveles argentinos.

Pero es que no pueden hacer nada porque llevan muchos años sosteniendo esta basura que han llamado UE con billetitos de la impresora.

Tiene su lado bueno... cuanto antes se vaya a la mierda la UE, antes podremos empezar a reconstruir este país. Mientras sigamos siendo la Andalucía de Europa estamos muertos.


----------



## manottas (8 Sep 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Y lo que queda por subir.
> A Europa no la ha matado el BCE, la ha matado su ESTUPIDEZ por ”sancionar” a Rusia.
> Las subidas de tipos, inflación y energía van a provocar mucho dolor en la borregada, mientras los responsables del desastre seguirán viajando en avión privado y cobrando unos sueldazos de escándalo con cargo al contribuyente.
> Vamos a salir más fuertes sí, pero a base de encajar hostias.



Y lo que queda por venir...

Guerra en Ucrania: los países del G7 acuerdan poner un límite al precio del petróleo ruso


----------



## ashe (9 Sep 2022)

la zona euro en realidad quebró en 2012 y el € nació muerto

lo que hoy llaman UE y algunos llamamos URSS 2.0 el objectivo real es destruir europa por parte de Francia para arriba para intentar tapar vergüenzas con el fomento del autoflagelamiento que se ha fomentado en las últimas décadas, sobretodo en alemania por el tema del nacional-socialismo


----------



## vanderwilde (9 Sep 2022)

Están haciendo ni más ni menos lo que se hace en España con los negocios: Baja la recaudación, subo los precios.

El BCE es de ellos, ahí el que menos se mete, que es el portero, son de 20 a 30.000 merkels al mes. Saben que si suben tipos, la UE literalmente desaparece, y con ella , el BCE. Se ve claramente que van a dejar que la inflación llegue a las nubes, ellos están mirando por su gallina de los huevos de oro.

Lo dijeron hace muchos años de forma repetida: "Esto no se va a ir por un problema económico, sino político".

Ni esperar subidas de tipos, pero vamos, ni pensarlo, ni más compras de deuda. Llegue esto donde llegue. La gente se está acostumbrando bien a la pobreza, ellos lo están viendo igual que yo.

Ah, a los que dicen estúpidos, tontos, subnormales... Cambiar esos calificativos por "malos" y "traidores".


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Sep 2022)

hay 2 tipos de dinero :

*- el dinero mercancía* cuyo valor lo da un producto tangible como puede ser el oro o la productividad de un país.
Básicamente fue la causa de la llamada segunda guerra mundial: la destrucción del sistema que Hitler quiso implantar del " patrón trabajo " y que supuso que una Alemania totalmente arruinada, se convirtiese en primera potencia mundial en pocos años ( lo que ahora está sucediendo con China y que se intuye que tendrá el mismo destino que Alemania y Japón para que vuelva al redil ) ya que amenazan la supremacía económica de Estados Unidos a través del DÓLAR FIDUCIARIO Y EL PETRO DÓLAR.

*- el dinero fiduciario,* es dinero inventado. Dinero que no existe y no se respalda en nada . Sólo en la deuda y el compromiso de los países de pagarla.
Cuando un individuo firma una hipoteca en un banco, en ese momento nace esa cantidad que no existía en ningún lado y es el compromiso de ir haciéndola real cada mes. Los países le dan valor al dinero inventado a través de los impuestos, que es la materialización de 6 meses de vida al año de esclavitud o lo que es lo mismo, trabajar para el sistema de forma gratuita.

cuantos más individuos tenga un estado generando impuestos, más dinero se puede extraer o saquear de ese estado para darle valor al dinero inventado y enriquecer a las élites, que ya no necesitan minas de oro ni transportar la plata en galeones hasta China a cambio de mercancías.

Durante la llamada segunda guerra mundial ( que no fue mundial porque ninguna ciudad de Estados Unidos fue devastada ni siquiera hubo ningún atentado terrorista ) se dieron cuenta que las mujeres que hasta ese momento se ocupaban de ser madres y de la logística del hogar, podían ser usadas para generar impuestos, de la misma manera que ahora se hace la minería de criptomonedas .
*Y NACIÓ EL FEMINISMO* , que no es más que convertir a las otrora hembras de la especie humana , en herramientas generadoras de impuestos. Pero la consecuencia " inesperada " es que si dejaban de tener hijos, en una generación se derrumbaba el sistema y *fue cuando se les ocurrió LA INMIGRACIÓN del tercer mundo para llenar el espacio de los hijos no nacidos.

El derrumbe del muro de Berlín por parte del lado " comunista " , que ha sido el beneficiado, supuso la desindustrialización y la deslocalización de la producción en nuestra parte del mundo que ha sido la perjudicada .*
Los inventos fueron fundamentales para la globalización de las mercancías :
*los contenedores y los gigantescos cargueros* que consiguieron reducir la importación de productos al mínimo . Empresas como inditex- ZARA pasaron de tener cooperativas en los pueblos y los barrios de las ciudades para confeccionar la ropa , a fabricarla en países como China . Lo mismo las empresas tecnológicas o de cualquier otra cosa.

*La aparición de internet y la posibilidad de teletrabajar*, ha abierto las puertas a que se contrate personal en países en vías de desarrollo con sueldos mucho más bajos que antes era imprescindible su presencia . Lo mismo es tratar con un ingeniero, arquitecto, abogado, médico ... a través de internet que esté en el despacho de al lado , que a 4 mil kilómetros. y todo esto ya se ha ensayado con la llamada pandemia.

Por si fuese poco y ya la tormenta perfecta,* la inteligencia artificial *superará a cualquier trabajo creativo en muy pocos años, ya nadie necesitará a diseñadores, ni compositores , ni pintores , ni escritores , espero que también sustituyan a los políticos y jueces .
Las cámaras por cada esquina sustituirán a los policías y fuerzas de seguridad y aprovechando la coyuntura se controlará cada paso que de un individuo cuya cara será leída y trazada su ruta en conexión con el móvil que lleva en el bolsillo.

*La máquinas y los robots harán todo el trabajo mecánico y rutinario*, no sólo trabajos sencillos como cajeras de supermercado, dependientes y vendedores, la fabricación de automóviles, recoger las cosechas , la ganadería intensiva totalmente mecanizada han reemplazado a millones de agricultores y ganaderos que podían mantener a una familia con 4 vacas y poco más , cualquier tipo de conducción ( coches, taxis, autobuses, trenes y aviones ...) también profesiones como cirujano, un robot operará mucho mejor que el mejor especialista y además casi gratis pues no necesitan destreza ni experiencia ya que vienen expertos de serie.

*¿ cobrar impuestos a los robots ?*
Es completamente absurdo . ¿ cuánto tendría que pagar una cosechadora de trigo que sustituye a cientos de campesinos que se deslomaban de sol a sol ? ¿ y los teléfonos automáticos que sustituyen a las telefonistas ?

Durante estos años han desaparecido muchísimas profesiones y lo hemos asumido con naturalidad. Todo lo relacionado con la venta de CDS y Dvds , desde la industria musical hasta los soportes para grabar , lo mismo videoclubes, cibers ... o todo lo relacionado con la fotografía ( venta de cámaras y revelado de fotos , incluso los reportajes de bodas, comuniones y bautizos ) ,

*El enorme excedente de personas sin posibilidad de ganarse la vida plantea unos graves problemas imposibles de resolver sin que se derrumbe todo* .

¿ el estado regalará el dinero a los parados ? pero entonces pasará como en Venezuela o en Zimbabue porque el dinero inventado ya no estará respaldado por los impuestos al haber más gente ociosa que trabajando.
¿ que harán miles de millones de monos locos si no están entretenidos con " sus profesiones " , cuyo estímulo era pagar la comida y la vivienda , si lo tienen todo gratis ?
¿ drogarse, juntarse en bandas callejeras para pelearse, jugar a la play, ver porno , ir al gimnasio , fiestas como los sanfermines y tantas chaladuras ?

¿ será la sociedad una gran cárcel para controlar a miles de millones de feroces humanos sin nada que hacer ?


----------



## xzess (9 Sep 2022)

En la bolsa de usa si el euro se deprecia no sacas nada, más bien pierdes, otra cosa es que tengas cash. 
El equilibrio euro/nyse es muy fino y son inversos.


----------



## pepeleches (9 Sep 2022)

En 2008 1€ valía 1,6$. Ahora la proporción es 1:1 y bajando. 

La energía se paga en dólares. Eso quiere decir que un 60% del sobrecoste no proviene ni de la guerra Rusia, ni de la escasez, ni de cualquier otra mierda que te quieran decir. De hecho en 2008 el barril rozaba los 150$, y ahora está a menos de 100$

Simplemente, es una política nefasta de barra libre, de regar todo con dinero público que pagamos entre todos pero se quedan solo unos pocos. 

Pero algo tan simple y evidente no lo oyes por ningún sitio. Porque sería reflejar en lo que se está convirtiendo la UE...


----------



## Gonzalor (9 Sep 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> En 2008 1€ valía 1,6$. Ahora la proporción es 1:1 y bajando.
> 
> La energía se paga en dólares. Eso quiere decir que un 60% del sobrecoste no proviene ni de la guerra Rusia, ni de la escasez, ni de cualquier otra mierda que te quieran decir. De hecho en 2008 el barril rozaba los 150$, y ahora está a menos de 100$
> 
> ...



La propia UE se está argentinizando, espero que los pueblos cultos de Europa (el español NO, ese ya ha eligió ese camino hace tiempo) se den cuenta antes de que sea demasiado tarde.


----------



## pepeleches (9 Sep 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> La propia UE se está argentinizando, espero que los pueblos cultos de Europa (el español NO, ese ya ha eligió ese camino hace tiempo) se den cuenta antes de que sea demasiado tarde.



Yo es que me desespero porque nadie hable de un hecho tan absolutamente evidente. 

Es un mamut en medio del salón. Todo el puto mundo hablando de Ucrania, de la crisis energética como causa de todo lo que pasa, y resulta que el barril de petróleo está a 89$. 

Y aunque el gas ha subido, la mayor parte de lo que nos afecta es que se paga en dólares y por culpa de sus putas mierdas de políticas expansionistas hemos perdido todo ese diferencia con el dólar y nos cuesta muchísimo más 

Pero nada, la solución serán más subvenciones, y recortes al suministro y mierdas varias. Mientras tardan dos putos años en pasar del 1%


----------



## CoLeXuS (9 Sep 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> POR MI SI SE VA A 0,70 DE PUTA MADRE, MAS SACARÉ POR MIS NVIDIAS.
> 
> PERO OBJETIVAMENTE HABLANDO SUBIR 0,75 SIN GAS RUSO A LAS PUERTAS DEL INVIERNO ES UNA PUTA LOCURA.
> 
> ...



Si subes los intereses y dejas de imprimir consigues una recesión y una valorización del Euro. Eso, si no tienes una deuda descomunal, no tiene por qué ser malo y forma parte del ciclo económico global. Si tienes una deuda como la Española y encima suben tipos, pues quiebras, pero eso no es culpa del BCE sino de los borregos que no paran de pedir prestado


----------



## Tales90 (9 Sep 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> CON 2 COJONES, INFLACIÓN AL 10% A LAS PUERTAS DE UN INVIERNO SIN GAS Y SUBEN LOS TIPOS 0,75%
> 
> EN LAS PUERTAS DE UNA JODIDA RECESIÓN HISTÓRICA EN EUROPA DONDE SE VAN A PARAR INDUSTRIAS Y SUBEN LOS TIPOS 0,75
> 
> ...



Ya no hay una solución buena, lo de los tipos debería haber empezado a hacerlo hace un año y dejarse de guerras con gilipollas meto en el saco de los gilipollas tanto a Ucranianos como a Rusos.


----------



## Jackblack (9 Sep 2022)

ashe dijo:


> la zona euro en realidad quebró en 2012 y el € nació muerto
> 
> lo que hoy llaman UE y algunos llamamos URSS 2.0 el objectivo real es destruir europa por parte de Francia para arriba para intentar tapar vergüenzas con el fomento del autoflagelamiento que se ha fomentado en las últimas décadas, sobretodo en alemania por el tema del nacional-socialismo



Es un pato, camina como un pato y suena como un pato...pero vamos a llamarlo socialismo como hicieron los nazis con el fascismo...mis cojones.
Y ahora el capitalismo corrupto resulta q tb es socialismo.
No cabe más retrasado por metro cuadrado.


----------



## QueVuelve (9 Sep 2022)

Besucher dijo:


> 7 u 8 como ésta de 75 puntos básicos deberían hacerse antes de 12/23 para que las cosas estuviesen en un estado medio lógico con la inflación que debería ir remitiendo (y que seguramente empiece a hacerlo 1 año después, por lógica matemática) poniéndose alrededor del 2-3% (se aceptaría hasta de un 4).



Genio, no es exceso de demanda, es falta de oferta


----------



## Covid-8M (9 Sep 2022)

Euro disparado hoy. Lo veo pronto en 1,06 y alejandose de paridad definitivamente


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (9 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> No es tan facil. Resulta que algun subnormal *las *dio el puesto de forma vitalicia y no se *las* puede echar. A ver si ahora con eso de la baja por reglas dolorosas las perdemos de vista al menos una semanita al mes.



Duelen los ojos.
Para ser tan listo no sabes ni expresarte ni escribir, como para fiarse de ti dirigiendo un departamento o empresa....


----------



## ahondador (9 Sep 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> CON 2 COJONES, INFLACIÓN AL 10% A LAS PUERTAS DE UN INVIERNO SIN GAS Y SUBEN LOS TIPOS 0,75%
> 
> EN LAS PUERTAS DE UNA JODIDA RECESIÓN HISTÓRICA EN EUROPA DONDE SE VAN A PARAR INDUSTRIAS Y SUBEN LOS TIPOS 0,75
> 
> ...




El BCE mató a Europa cuando se puso a imprimir moneda como un descosido en vez de pedir a los estados miembro UE que conteniesen el gasto corriente


----------



## kurwo (9 Sep 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Euro disparado hoy. Lo veo pronto en 1,06 y alejandose de paridad definitivamente



Pero disparado por qué, porque yo veo que sigue el compás del SP500... Cuando este baja, el euro baja, cuando rebota, el euro también...deduzco que ante bajadas de la bolsa el refugio es el dólar, cuando el mercado se relaja y rebota, entra dinero a europa. Entendible puesto que muchas empresas europeas cotizan a múltiplos bajos, pero si cae la bolsa se da por hecho que aún caerán más que las americanas. 

Me estoy perdiendo algo?


----------



## kurwo (9 Sep 2022)

CoLeXuS dijo:


> Si subes los intereses y dejas de imprimir consigues una recesión y una valorización del Euro. Eso, si no tienes una deuda descomunal, no tiene por qué ser malo y forma parte del ciclo económico global. Si tienes una deuda como la Española y encima suben tipos, pues quiebras, pero eso no es culpa del BCE sino de los borregos que no paran de pedir prestado



No han dicho que vayan a dejar de imprimir. De hecho, lo contrario, van a salvar a los PIGS de nuevo y por eso el euro no es tomado en serio


----------



## Gotthard (9 Sep 2022)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> Duelen los ojos.
> Para ser tan listo no sabes ni expresarte ni escribir, como para fiarse de ti dirigiendo un departamento o empresa....



Escribo en feminista moderno inclusivo.... *eres un fachapantano machista opresor.*

(En realidad escribia bajo los efectos de alguna sustancia tras terminar de remar, pero esto del lenguaje inclusivo es muy socorrido para tapar verguenzas. Va, me pongo el diccionario de la RAE colgado por un gancho del prepucio a modo de penitencia)


----------



## CoLeXuS (9 Sep 2022)

kurwo dijo:


> No han dicho que vayan a dejar de imprimir. De hecho, lo contrario, van a salvar a los PIGS de nuevo y por eso el euro no es tomado en serio



No tiene sentido intentar parar la inflación subiendo tipos y no frenando la impresora. Es totalmente absurdo


----------



## Demi Grante (9 Sep 2022)

La culpa es de Putin, Franco, Ayuso y el COVID.
Confiad en los gobiernos europeos.
Salimos más fuertes.


----------



## Scarjetas (9 Sep 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> CON 2 COJONES, INFLACIÓN AL 10% A LAS PUERTAS DE UN INVIERNO SIN GAS Y SUBEN LOS TIPOS 0,75%
> 
> EN LAS PUERTAS DE UNA JODIDA RECESIÓN HISTÓRICA EN EUROPA DONDE SE VAN A PARAR INDUSTRIAS Y SUBEN LOS TIPOS 0,75
> 
> ...



Y más que van a subir hasta que pinchen el sp500, pero les va a costar, ya no es como antes, las bolsas están adaptadas a la subida de tipos. Va a ser una pelea a muerte entre los fondos y los bancos centrales.


----------



## Cuqui (9 Sep 2022)

Pero alguien se cree que la inflacion es solo del 10-11%?


----------



## vacutator (9 Sep 2022)

La inflación real es de un 20% por lo menos, y quien tenga hipoteca y encima tenga que hacerse unos cuantos Km diarios en coche para ir a trabajar .. puede tener una inflación de un 50% por lo menos.


Yo tengo la conciencia tranquila porque nunca salí a aplaudir a las 20:00 al balcón


----------



## andresitozgz (9 Sep 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> CON 2 COJONES, INFLACIÓN AL 10% A LAS PUERTAS DE UN INVIERNO SIN GAS Y SUBEN LOS TIPOS 0,75%
> 
> EN LAS PUERTAS DE UNA JODIDA RECESIÓN HISTÓRICA EN EUROPA DONDE SE VAN A PARAR INDUSTRIAS Y SUBEN LOS TIPOS 0,75
> 
> ...



La inflación beneficia a los Estados y perjudica al individuo... ¿porque te crees que todos los Estados socialistas tienen tasas de inflación altísimas?

Europa lleva años en una espiral socialista y estamos viviendo las consecuencias. 

No se puede hacer nada y costará mucho salir, Como ciudadanos sólo nos queda entender la situación y adaptarse para vivir lo mejor posible en los duros años que nos esperan.


----------



## Marvelita (9 Sep 2022)

Tengo curro para los proximos 3 años
casapapi
nuncafollista
sin netflix y cosas de esas


Creo que soy afortunado...

PD: españa lleva en crisis recesion o como digais d esde el 2008


----------



## kurwo (9 Sep 2022)

CoLeXuS dijo:


> No tiene sentido intentar parar la inflación subiendo tipos y no frenando la impresora. Es totalmente absurdo



Pues claro que no. Pero ahí tienes las palabras de Lagarde. 

Es un disparate, la economía no funciona sin impresora, y si la paras revienta. Así que mejor pararla a medias pensarán. En resumidas cuentas, todos los gobiernos y bancos centralea están haciendo lo de siempre, esto parece más un lavado de cara temporal para amansar el populacho. En California dan paguitas anti inflación ya. 

El problema es que USA por su condición, puede salir. El resto nos vamos a comer su puta mierda y a morir en el mar


----------



## Play_91 (9 Sep 2022)

No es que maten a Europa, más la matan si bajan los tipos y sigue todo subiendo y la moneda devaluándose.


----------



## jo54 (9 Sep 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> hay 2 tipos de dinero :
> 
> *- el dinero mercancía* cuyo valor lo da un producto tangible como puede ser el oro o la productividad de un país.
> Básicamente fue la causa de la llamada segunda guerra mundial: la destrucción del sistema que Hitler quiso implantar del " patrón trabajo " y que supuso que una Alemania totalmente arruinada, se convirtiese en primera potencia mundial en pocos años ( lo que ahora está sucediendo con China y que se intuye que tendrá el mismo destino que Alemania y Japón para que vuelva al redil ) ya que amenazan la supremacía económica de Estados Unidos a través del DÓLAR FIDUCIARIO Y EL PETRO DÓLAR.
> ...



Me gusta pero te has dejado el papel de la mujer en grandes potencias como el III Reich: Criar al futuro de la nacion en sus valores. No solo suponia que las mujeres pagaran impuestos sino que dejaban a sus hijos mas tiempo con el aparato adoctrinador por excelencia: la escuela publica.


----------



## kdkilo (9 Sep 2022)

LAgarde deberia haber dimitido hace meses, menuda inutil, donde se mete lo jode todo


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (9 Sep 2022)

El FRF destrozó a los EEUU y el BCE lo hará en Europa

Es lo que pasa cuando dejas a otro la impresora de billetes


----------



## Gotthard (9 Sep 2022)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> Es por el laísmo, imbécil, que tienes el cerebro comido...que lenguaje inclusivo ni mierda, cultivate.



Donde te educaron a ti, ¿en un asiento de chabolista? ¿en una pocilga?

Yo no te he insultado pedazo de hijo de puta (ahora si) comeme los huevos por detrás y al ignore.


----------



## jo54 (9 Sep 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Pero alguien se cree que la inflacion es solo del 10-11%?



Eso hablaba yo con un familiar hace poco. Si la energia ha subido al doble y la gasolina un 50% como es posible que la inflacion sea esa


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (9 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Escribo en feminista moderno inclusivo.... *eres un fachapantano machista opresor.*
> 
> (En realidad escribia bajo los efectos de alguna sustancia tras terminar de remar, pero esto del lenguaje inclusivo es muy socorrido para tapar verguenzas. Va, me pongo el diccionario de la RAE colgado por un gancho del prepucio a modo de penitencia)



Es por el laísmo, imbécil, que tienes el cerebro comido..., qué lenguaje inclusivo ni mierdas.
Cultivate


----------



## Vilux (9 Sep 2022)

Supongo que la burguesía europea cuyas fábricas se ven amenazadas por rstos traidores acabarán por organizarse y liarla parda, como aquellas famosas camisas.


----------



## Gonzalor (9 Sep 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Supongo que la burguesía europea cuyas fábricas se ven amenazadas por rstos traidores acabarán por organizarse y liarla parda, como aquellas famosas camisas.



¿Todavía quedan fábricas en Europa?


----------



## Vilux (9 Sep 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Todavía quedan fábricas en Europa?



Bastantes y muy gordas. ArcelorMittal y muchas más.

Espero que la historia se repita...









Revoluciones burguesas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Barruno (9 Sep 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Bastantes y muy gordas. ArcelorMittal y muchas más.
> 
> Espero que la historia se repita...
> 
> ...



Em España:








Arcelor Mittal Olaberria (Guipúzcoa) para la producción por el alza en el precio de la energía


La planta de Arcelor Mittal en Olaberria (Guipúzcoa) ha parado la producción desde las 7.00 de esta mañana...




www.europapress.es




En Europa:








ArcelorMittal avisa de que las paradas en el sector siderúrgico son "inevitables" por el precio de la energía


ArcelorMittal considera que la escalada de los precios del gas, el petróleo y de los derechos de emisión de...




www.europapress.es





Ese tipo de empresas precisamente qie dices van a ser el canario de la mina, los primeros en caer.


----------



## Barruno (9 Sep 2022)

El BCE no es quien va a matar a Europa. Las crisis se recuperan.
Lo que ha matado ya a europa es la invasion africana y asiatico-musulmana.


----------



## lefebre (9 Sep 2022)

El único objetivo que tiene el BCE desde su creación, es mantener la inflación por debajo del 2%. A partir de ahí, no tiene mucho sentido comentar nada.


----------



## Gonzalor (9 Sep 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> El único objetivo que tiene el BCE desde su creación, es mantener la inflación por debajo del 2%. A partir de ahí, no tiene mucho sentido comentar nada.



¿Entonces por qué coño ha estado imprimiendo euros y comprando deuda de países derrochadores desde hace 10 años?


----------



## lefebre (9 Sep 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Entonces por qué coño ha estado imprimiendo euros y comprando deuda de países derrochadores desde hace 10 años?



Eso tendrás que preguntárselo a ellos.


----------



## Al Towers (9 Sep 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> CON 2 COJONES, INFLACIÓN AL 10% A LAS PUERTAS DE UN INVIERNO SIN GAS Y SUBEN LOS TIPOS 0,75%
> 
> EN LAS PUERTAS DE UNA JODIDA RECESIÓN HISTÓRICA EN EUROPA DONDE SE VAN A PARAR INDUSTRIAS Y SUBEN LOS TIPOS 0,75
> 
> ...



Es que todo esto es precisamente lo que estaban buscando desde la plandemia covidiana!! 
No es por falta de capacidad o por confiarse, loa han provocado fase a fase jugando con la oferta y la demanda a su antojo, inventándose bichos, guerras y con la excusa ya permanente de la ecosostenibilidad y el timo climático ... 
Ahora "se ven obligados" a tener que hundir la demanda para salir de esta ... 
Qué casualidad, justo lo que su agenda indica que hayq ue lograr para "salvar al planeta" ...
A ver si despertamos ya


----------



## Al Towers (9 Sep 2022)

ELOS dijo:


> La Lagarta está haciendo perfectamente el trabajo por la que ha sido puesta ahí.



Jaja pero tú qué te crees, que te van a decir que todo lo que hacen lo hacen para j0dernos??
Tienen que disfrazarlo con pandemias, guerras prefabricadas, superpoblaciones ficticias o huellas de carbono sin sentido ... 
Para que pase mejor para el goyin y hasta sea comprendido y aplaudido por muchos, como hemos visto este par de años


----------



## Al Towers (9 Sep 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Todavía quedan fábricas en Europa?



Creo que al IBEX y equivalentes europeos no les preocupa mucho lo que la élite hace, pues las víctimas no son precisamente ellos jeje 
Se volverán ecosostenibles y pagaremos de nuestros bolsillos y monederos digitales la subvención "necesaria para salvar al planeta" ...
Hay que hacer esfuerzos para doblegar la curva, j0der a Putin, salvar el planeta o lo que venga a continuación jeje


----------



## Al Towers (9 Sep 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> El BCE no es quien va a matar a Europa. Las crisis se recuperan.
> Lo que ha matado ya a europa es la invasion africana y asiatico-musulmana.



TODO está entrelazado y urdido en última instancia y desde hace mucho por los mismos ...


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (9 Sep 2022)

Al Towers dijo:


> TODO está entrelazado y urdido en última instancia y desde hace mucho por los mismos ...



Dame nombres y apellidos si es tan fácil de ver. Motivos y pruebas.


----------



## Barruno (10 Sep 2022)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> Dame nombres y apellidos si es tan fácil de ver. Motivos y pruebas.



Masonws haciendo masonadas.
Ve tu a una logia ramdom y pregunta ppr que lo hacen.
La mitad del hemiciclo es mason, y la otra vota x disciplina de partido.
Joder es que es de primero de burbuja.


Cita con la Historia (Pío Moa) 052 La Masonería (10-05-2015) Cita con la Historia (Pío Moa) 052 La Masonería (10-05-2015) - Cita con la Historia, con Pío Moa - Podcast en iVoox
053 La incidencia de la Masonería en la Historia de España (17-05-2015) Cita con la Historia (Pío Moa) 053 La incidencia de la Masonería en la Historia de España (17-05-2015) - Cita con la Historia, con Pío Moa - Podcast en iVoox
Luego pones "alberto bárcena masoneria" en jewtube y tienes una mina.


----------



## pabloiseguro (10 Sep 2022)

La depreciación es muy buena. Cuando EE. UU estuvo muchos años con el dólar a 0.6-0.7 resulta que eran genios porque exportaban barato y la UE lloraba por ser poco competitiva. Ahora resulta que hay que tener un euro fuerte. Un euro fuerte beneficia a los tenedores de riqueza en euros, nada más. ¿En qué beneficia a la economía un euro fuerte? Los chinos devalúan continuamente su moneda y EE. UU. llora amargamente cuando lo hacen. En resumen, el argumento del euro fuerte no se sostiene. Y NO PUEDES LUCHAR CONTRA LA INFLACIÓN causada por un elemento exógeno, precio de materia prima insustituible al alza, subiendo tipos, salvo que subas un 7 % provoques una recesión de cojones y las fábricas cierren y la gente no use sus vehículos, etc. y entonces EFECTIVAMENTE disminuye la demanda de petróleo y conseguimos el ansiado objetivo de bajar la inflación, pero ¿a qué precio?


----------



## kurwo (10 Sep 2022)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> La depreciación es muy buena. Cuando EE. UU estuvo muchos años con el dólar a 0.6-0.7 resulta que eran genios porque exportaban barato y la UE lloraba por ser poco competitiva. Ahora resulta que hay que tener un euro fuerte. Un euro fuerte beneficia a los tenedores de riqueza en euros, nada más. ¿En qué beneficia a la economía un euro fuerte? Los chinos devalúan continuamente su moneda y EE. UU. llora amargamente cuando lo hacen. En resumen, el argumento del euro fuerte no se sostiene. Y NO PUEDES LUCHAR CONTRA LA INFLACIÓN causada por un elemento exógeno, precio de materia prima insustituible al alza, subiendo tipos, salvo que subas un 7 % provoques una recesión de cojones y las fábricas cierren y la gente no use sus vehículos, etc. y entonces EFECTIVAMENTE disminuye la demanda de petróleo y conseguimos el ansiado objetivo de bajar la inflación, pero ¿a qué precio?



Europa es importadora, o exportadora?


----------



## pabloiseguro (10 Sep 2022)

kurwo dijo:


> Europa es importadora, o exportadora?



Alemania es exportadora.


----------



## Gonzalor (10 Sep 2022)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> Alemania es exportadora.



Hasta ahora lo era, ahora ha tenido déficit comercial por primera vez en 30 años.

¿Por qué se ha atascado la locomotora alemana?


----------



## kurwo (10 Sep 2022)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> Alemania es exportadora.



Ahora mismo es exportadora??

Y la UE no es únicamente Alemania. Más si tu vives en España, tirar el valor del euro a ti no te beneficia en nada


----------



## pabloiseguro (10 Sep 2022)

kurwo dijo:


> Ahora mismo es exportadora??
> 
> Y la UE no es únicamente Alemania. Más si tu vives en España, tirar el valor del euro a ti no te beneficia en nada



No compro dólares a diario, compro pan y leche en la tienda de la esquina. Que el euro caiga respecto del dólar es algo que me la pela en mi faceta de consumidor. En mi faceta empresarial, me parece estupendo que el euro caiga porque tengo clientes en EE. UU. y las tarifas están prefijadas en dólares, así que recibo MÁS euros por el mismo trabajo.


----------



## kurwo (10 Sep 2022)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> No compro dólares a diario, compro pan y leche en la tienda de la esquina. Que el euro caiga respecto del dólar es algo que me la pela en mi faceta de consumidor. En mi faceta empresarial, me parece estupendo que el euro caiga porque tengo clientes en EE. UU. y las tarifas están prefijadas en dólares, así que recibo MÁS euros por el mismo trabajo.



Ya, el pan y la leche la compras en euros, que casualidad que cuando el euro se deprecia sube de precio todo. ¿Por qué será? No te la pelará tanto la faceta de consumidor cuando por ejemplo la gasolina está en máximos de precio estando el barril a precios pre-guerra (vale que también entra en juego otro factor como la capacidad de refinado, pero el cambio de divisa también)

Has pasado de una generalidad (a europa le beneficia que el euro se deprecie), a una individualidad -que no entro si es cierta o no, me la pela- para sostener tu argumento.

En resumidas cuentas, NO nos beneficia que el euro se deprecie a la gran mayoría, necesitamos una moneda estable.

pd: siempre me gusta ponerme en los extremos para entender las cosas mejor. Qué sucede en Venezuela/Argentina? Una moneda que se deprecia continuamente, la economía ha pasado a dolarizarse, porque necesitan ESTABILIDAD de precios. Cualquier producto de importación, como unas simples zapatillas, les cuestan bastante más caras si las compran unos meses después, por lo que cuando compran este tipo de productos, acumulan.


----------



## Marvelita (10 Sep 2022)

Lo que tiene que hacer la UE es empezar a reindustrializarse, por un lado, y volver a sembrar sus campos, por otro lado.

Empezar a aplicar politicas comunes: impuestos, salarios, seguridad social, etc...

O se va a una union total o la UE estalla y putin gana


----------



## pabloiseguro (10 Sep 2022)

kurwo dijo:


> Ya, el pan y la leche la compras en euros, que casualidad que cuando el euro se deprecia sube de precio todo. ¿Por qué será? No te la pelará tanto la faceta de consumidor cuando por ejemplo la gasolina está en máximos de precio estando el barril a precios pre-guerra (vale que también entra en juego otro factor como la capacidad de refinado, pero el cambio de divisa también)
> 
> Has pasado de una generalidad (a europa le beneficia que el euro se deprecie), a una individualidad -que no entro si es cierta o no, me la pela- para sostener tu argumento.
> 
> ...



Menuda argumentación de pacotilla, o sea, que el euro tiene que estar fortísimo para que comprar petróleo nos salga más barato. El petróleo ya estaba CARO antes de que la reserva federal empezase a subir tipos, no inventes polladas. Y la Reserva Federal sube tipos para hacer caer la demanda de petróleo.

No estamos hablando de economías tercermundistas aquí, como la de Argentina, es algo irrelevante lo que suceda en ese país o en Venezuela. 

El BCE sube tipos siguiendo a la Reserva Federal, nada más, está protegiendo a los tenedores de riqueza en euros, eso es todo lo que está haciendo. Cuando la Reserva Federal los baje, ellos los bajan detrás corriendo, no tienen una política monetaria independiente, salvo seguir a EE. UU.


----------



## alba3 (11 Sep 2022)

El problema común nacional es intentar invertir desde un banco no especializado en inversión. Donde el gasto para valores de EE.UU. *espanta*, no hay ordenes avanzadas para valores de EE.UU. (plazo de vigencia de órdenes, etc). Entonces, la gente amateur apunta al mercado nacional...

Actualmente la *capital financiera está en EE.UU.* Puedes acceder a valores de EE.UU. hasta 30.000$, 15$/tarifa plana; depósito y custodia 0,017% s/efectivo/mes. En un broker profesional, excelente atención al cliente, con todas las small caps y mini small caps de EE.UU.

¿Diversificación de riesgo a largo plazo? Se pueden elegir algunas small caps internacionales cuyo fundamento sea acertado. Apostando por su crecimiento futuro.

Elección de empresas internacionales (principalmente EE.UU.) con análisis fundamental y compra desde el *dibujo de análisis técnico*. El dibujo está por encima del análisis fundamental, debido a los ciclos económicos.

A largo plazo ¿Fracasará el Gran Reinicio del Foro Económico Mundial y sus empresas impulsadas artificialmente? ¿El fundamento del Gran Reinicio se basa en ideas teóricas de académicos sin experiencia real? ¿Es una estafa?


----------



## Ulises 33 (11 Sep 2022)

Europa es el problema, no la solución. Lleva años haciendo todo lo posible por reventar todo, aquí les aplaudimos, con nuestros presidentes al frente.


----------



## MIP (11 Sep 2022)

No se puede matar lo que ya estaba muerto.


----------



## Nobel1 (11 Sep 2022)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> La depreciación es muy buena. Cuando EE. UU estuvo muchos años con el dólar a 0.6-0.7 resulta que eran genios porque exportaban barato y la UE lloraba por ser poco competitiva. Ahora resulta que hay que tener un euro fuerte. Un euro fuerte beneficia a los tenedores de riqueza en euros, nada más. ¿En qué beneficia a la economía un euro fuerte? Los chinos devalúan continuamente su moneda y EE. UU. llora amargamente cuando lo hacen. En resumen, el argumento del euro fuerte no se sostiene. Y NO PUEDES LUCHAR CONTRA LA INFLACIÓN causada por un elemento exógeno, precio de materia prima insustituible al alza, subiendo tipos, salvo que subas un 7 % provoques una recesión de cojones y las fábricas cierren y la gente no use sus vehículos, etc. y entonces EFECTIVAMENTE disminuye la demanda de petróleo y conseguimos el ansiado objetivo de bajar la inflación, pero ¿a qué precio?




Buenas noches a todos,

un euro fuerte no tiene porqué ser perjudicial para Europa y Alemania en particular como potencia exportadora ya que sus importaciones para fabricar sus bienes de exportación (sus inputs) se abaratan al tener un euro fuerte. Lo que ocurre es que si los bienes que se exportan no tienen mucha calidad, moat, imagen de marca como Apple, te puede hacer mucho daño la divisa fuerte.

Si por mi fuese el euro sería la divisa más fuerte del mundo porque implicaría que Europa importaría productos baratos y estaría obligada a venderlos transformados en calidad, teniendo que invertir en I+D y con fuerte imagen de marca; el made in Europe (Euro) sería garantía.

Yo creo que la divisa débil es señál de debilidad porque si eres bueno haciendo algo no te importa el precio, véase cómo Apple, a pesar de subir el precio de sus productos (lo que sería una apreciación de una divisa), sigue vendiéndolos.

Un saludo.


----------

